# laptop forgets wep key



## abbyk (Sep 14, 2003)

Hi all,

My friend bought a new laptop (can't recall the name - its pretty new, runs OSX afaik).

I helped him with a new wireless adsl router, Netgear.

Got his PC hooked up no problem - WEP enabled.

Got the mac working also ( after learning the $ before the WEP string so it knows it is in hex).

However, if he logs of, or restarts, that key needs entering again - it doesnt remember it.

Any ideas ?

Thanks
abbyk


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Seems that there may be an issue w/ the Apple AirPort Extreme card's 128-bit encryption not being compatible w/ Netgear's, AND there being known issues if using two different platforms on the same router:

http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/n101173.asp

Sorry took so long to reply... Please let us know if still having issues or if a workaround has been found by your friend.


----------



## abbyk (Sep 14, 2003)

Thanks MSM Hobbes

I will look into it further and let you know.

Think I'm gonna try WPA - may resovle the issue.

cheers
abbyk


----------

